# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Itali, grushta Berluskonit

## toni007

13/12/2009 19:30


Kryeministri italian Silvio Berluskoni eshte goditur ne mbremjen e sotme ne sheshin Duomo ne Milano nga nje person 42 vjecar. (UPDATE)

Berluskoni, goditet menjehere me grusht ne fytyre gjate kalimit te tij ne shesh ne momentn kur po pershendeste edhe mbeshtetesit e tij. Mes fansave te tij ndodhej i infiltruar edhe agresori, Masimo Tartalja, nje shtetas italian me precedente penale vetem heqje te patentes per ngarje te rrezikshme te makines.

Menjehere pas ngjarjes, kryeministri Berluskoni, i gjakosur ne fytyre eshte transportuar ne spitalin e San Rafaele, ndersa agresori i tij eshte ndaluar prej karabiniereve dhe po merret ne pyetje

----------


## Erlebnisse

Qyqa, qyqa. Keto fusin edhe veten ne bela, se hec me per Berlusconin, qe do sherohet...

----------


## mesuesi_1

pune xhelozie ..... do te kete qene ndonje nga te tradhetuarit nga e dashura e tij ..... Berluskes i ka pelqyer shume ajo gjeja ....  :shkelje syri:

----------


## drenicaku

Po nuk do that qe pse eshte kryeminister nuk ben me i dhen dajak.

----------


## drague

ja kan lujt zotin.stronzo

----------


## elsaa

E pashe ne lajme para nje ore . E kishin ca icik . Por do i kaloje .

----------


## skender76

Shum e rend!
Jam ndier shum keq kur kam pa ngjarjen. 
Arsyea e pare, se nuk munesh me godit nje kryeminister ne nje shtet demokratik.
Dhe e dyta, t'godasesh nje 73-vjeçar qe po t'pershnet heeeee....



Ne lajme nigjova se pasi e kishin godit, Silvio i gjakosun reagon vetem duke pyt agresorin:  "pse e bere kte!!??"

----------


## Brari

do kisha dasht qe poplli ta kish shkelmu e ta kish ba llom (kur thon kosovaret) .. kte kriminelin para se me i ra policis ne dor.. 
i uroj sherim te shpejte Kryeministrit e ngordhte ne burg  terroristi i felliqur..

----------


## xfiles

> Shum e rend!
> Jam ndier shum keq kur kam pa ngjarjen. 
> Arsyea e pare, se nuk munesh me godit nje kryeminister ne nje shtet demokratik.
> Dhe e dyta, t'godasesh nje 73-vjeçar qe po t'pershnet heeeee....
> 
> 
> 
> Ne lajme nigjova se pasi e kishin godit, Silvio i gjakosun reagon vetem duke pyt agresorin:  "pse e bere kte!!??"


jam dakord me skenderin, 
ai mbase ka pat arsyet e veta ose jo....

jam shume kurioz ne fakt te di pse e beri.

----------


## drague

> do kisha dasht qe poplli ta kish shkelmu e ta kish ba llom (kur thon kosovaret) .. kte kriminelin para se me i ra policis ne dor.. 
> i uroj sherim te shpejte Kryeministrit e ngordhte ne burg  terroristi i felliqur..


Brar sot jam i lodh dhe nuk kam nerva me shkrujt.

qeveria e berluskes eshte nje deshtim i radhes.

jane me mil.€ te EU qe digjen nga kjo qeveri(fonde)

----------


## goldian

po prite zot me na rrah berishen ca do kishte ndodh

----------


## Kavir

Hahhaha, kam qeshur me te madhe se kur pashe kete komentin e Brarit kujtova se e kishte per Berlusken dhe u thashe "C`a ka bo vaki? Se ky gjithmone i ka qejf politikanet debila".. M`u desh nja 5 sekonda te kuptoja qe "terroristi" dhe "krimineli i felliqur" ishte ai tipi qe ia ka futur me grusht.

Nejse nga kjo ngjarje nxjerrim 3 kuptime:
1. Mos u fut ne turme kur je politikan hajvan, se ka edhe nga ata qe ta fusin turinjve.
2. Deri me sot kujtoja qe te godasesh nje politikan apo nje kryeminister dmth qe je njeri teper i revoltuar...por sot e kuptova qe kjo te ben terroristo-kamikazo-pedofil.
3. O Berluska...nderro stafin e sigurimit mer tyc se i paske me debila nga vetja.

----------


## INFINITY©

I lumte dora!

Keshtu eshte kur padrejtesite ndaj popullit arrijne deri aty sa nuk mban me. Nuk del ndonje shqiptar qe t'jua bej turinjte pershesh ketyre pseudo-politikaneve te atdheut tone te dashur. Shqiptaret mire qe bejne ham ham si qente se keshtu te vijne anes.

----------


## mesuesi_1

> Nejse nga kjo ngjarje nxjerrim 3 kuptime:
> 1. Mos u fut ne turme kur je politikan hajvan, se ka edhe nga ata qe ta fusin turinjve.
> 2. Deri me sot kujtoja qe te godasesh nje politikan apo nje kryeminister dmth qe je njeri teper i revoltuar...por sot e kuptova qe kjo te ben terroristo-kamikazo-pedofil.
> 3. O Berluska...nderro stafin e sigurimit mer tyc se i paske me debila nga vetja.


po ate KEPUCEN e famshme te atij irakenit kunder nje presidenti te rendesishem ne cilin nga keta 3 paragrafe do ta vendosje ...??????

----------


## Kavir

> po ate KEPUCEN e famshme te atij irakenit kunder nje presidenti te rendesishem ne cilin nga keta 3 paragrafe do ta vendosje ...??????


Ne te tre paragrafet.

----------


## DYDRINAS

E majta italiane ngjason shume me te majten shqiptare!

Nuk durojne dot te rrijne gjate ne opozite, sepse ata u keqmesuan nga qendrimi i gjate ne pushtet per 50 vite.

Prodhimi i se majtes ne te dy vendet eshte mafia, sistemi gjyqesor i politizuar dhe i korruptuar etj.

Sic duket dhe ne Itali krijimi i nje sisemi gjyqesor te pavarur eshte nje proces i veshtire!

----------


## Edvin83

Rreth 300 000 vete protestuan javen e kaluar ne Itali e bote kundra Berluskonit. Nuk habitem qe hengri katedrale kokes! (personi qe e kishte goditur, i kishte gjuajtur me nje katedrale prej mermeri ne miniature)

----------


## King_Arthur

kjo tregon se sa e lehte eshte ti afrohesh nje kryeministri apo nje presidenti , ketu nuk le pa permendur dhe bushin qe hengri kepucen dhe obamen me bjonden qe kaloi gjithe rethimin dhe hyri ne shtepine e bardhe.

----------


## agas

Edhe kryeministrat  hane dajak.Njerez jane edhe ata.Patjeter dikujt i ka shkel ne kallo Berluska.Nuk te qellon kush pa arsye.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Goditet në Milano kryeministri italian, plagoset rëndë në fytyrë

Shekulli Online | 13/12/2009 | Lajm i fundit | komentet 23 KOMENTE | komentet SHARE | -zvogelo shkrimin +zmadho shkrimin
mbyll
[ posto kete artikull ne faqet me poshte ]


Kryeministri italian Silvio Berluskoni eshte plagosur ne fytyre, pasi nje protestues e ka goditur ate me nje bojekt te forte gjate nje takimi elektoral. Berluskoni ka qene duke dhene autografe ne nje shesh ne Milano, kur eshte goditur, ka mundesi me nje statujez guri ose allçie.
Kryeministri eshte derguar me urgjence ne spitalin San Rafaele, nderkohe qe ai ka plage te rende ne pjesen e nofulles, dy dhembe te thyer, dhe frakture ne te pakten dy pjese te fytyres.
Njeriu qe e ka qelluar quhet Masimo Tartalja dhe eshte 42 vjec. Sipas policise ai eshte person pa precedente penal. Te vetmin telash me policine ne jeten e tij ka patur nje anullim patente.
Sipas nje zedheneseje te qeverise italiane, Berluskoni eshte mire dhe agresori ka probleme mendore. Sipas tyre, ai kurohej prej disa vitesh.
Hetuesit thone se nga te dhenat e para, behet fjale per nje veprim te izoluar, pra Tartalja nuk eshte pjese e ndonje organizate apo plani te paramenduar per te goditur kryeministrin.
Berluskoni njihet per cinizmin ne retoriken politike, vecanerisht kur behet fjale per rivalet e tij politike. Para pak kohesh policia bllokoi nje faqe ne faqebook, ku behej hapur thirrja: "Ucciddiamo Berlusconi" (Ta vrasim Berluskonin)

Lideri i opozites italiane tha se "e denojne forcerisht aktin pa asnje "por" dhe pa asnje "nëse", kurse aleati i Berluskonit ne qeverisje, Bossi, e quajti veprimin nje akt terrorist.

Nje nga ministret e qeverise Berluskoni, e cila ishte me te gjate incidentit te rende, tha se personi qe sulmoi, u afrua me nje objekt ne dore dhe e qelloi kryeministrin fort ne fytyre.

Berluskoni tentoi te ngrihej mbi turmen ne kaos, duke thene "jam mire, jam mire", por shperthimi gjakut ne fytyre alarmoi rojet qe e futen menjehere ne makine.



23 KOMENTE

Kryeministeri yne naje shete trojet Shqipetare,Ne e shperblejme me PETLLA.
UROSH | December 13, 2009 10:30 PM | Repliko

silvjo berlusconin e kane zene mallkimet e zotit dhe te popullit shqiptar,se ky qe nje nga shoket e ngushte te sali diktatorit.ky eshte nje nga ata qe tallet me shqiptaret,duke e perdor sali diktatorin ne kurrize te popullit te ndershem te shqiperise.vellezer saliu nuk do ta kete te gjate.nqse berluskonit i theven nofullen,SALIUT DO TA NDJEKIN TAMAM SI CHAUSESKU PER TI DHENE ATE QE MERITON.POSHTE DIKTATURA,RROFTE DEMOKRACIA
berti | December 13, 2009 10:27 PM | Repliko

Ky incident e forcon me teper Berluskonin. Ai eshte nje lider qe e ka votuar shumica e italianeve, pa asnje kontestim edhe me nje maxhorance te padiskutueshme. Edhe sot po te votojne ne Itali prap Berlusconi fiton. Sa per ne Shqiperi e pam ci ben Berishes ne 97? Ju kujtohet??? "Ja te vdesim ja te rrojme Berishen do ta rrezojme" Fatkeqesisht ata qe bertisnin...jane ne fund te detit ose shesin akoma banane. C'do koment tjeter besoj se eshte i tepert.
sosco31275 | December 13, 2009 10:21 PM | Repliko

Keto jane veprime te denueshme. Nje kryeminister mund te mos e duash por kjo shprehet vetem me vote, ose me protesta demokratike. Ky eshte nje vprim jo njerezor.
teli | December 13, 2009 10:20 PM | Repliko

Bravo i cmenduri italjan!!!Ky eshte europjan!Po te cmendurit tane CFARE BEJNE QE NUK KANE PLOTESUAR ASNJE STANDART???Qe nga koha e AVNI RUSTEMIT,ASNJE SHQIPTAR NUK I KA PLOTESUAR STANDARTET PER NE EUROPE!!!LAVDI SPITALIT NR.5!!!DHE FILIALEVE TE TIJ NE VLORE,ELBASAN DHE SHKODER!!!
xhoni | December 13, 2009 10:07 PM | Repliko

A thua se mbas Berluskonit e ka radhen Sali Sulltani.????
Ne fakt, te dy e meritojne se jane njerzit me te ndyre te shek. 21!!!!
tonny | December 13, 2009 10:06 PM | Repliko

po ato truproje per qfare i paguan aij??? si mund qe , qdo individ mund te godase kryeministrin e nje shteti , fare thjeshte , pa ju bere vone fare!!!
jimmy | December 13, 2009 9:58 PM | Repliko

shif kur ta haj sala tashti se dihet qe na shqiptart kopjojm shum t'hujt,sidomos italjont.
ha ha ha sala pa dhom dhe me ftyr gjith gjak me fraktura.
po si do ja boj me fol masanej me nofllen e thyme.
apo do flasi si puna e atij fizikantit te modh anglez,me kompjuter.
bulli | December 13, 2009 9:51 PM | Repliko

LE TE VIJE AI MIKU NJIHER KNEJ NGA NE .
HAJDE KUSH E KA RADHEN,,,,?
gauguin | December 13, 2009 9:47 PM | Repliko

po sala kur e ka radhen?
Besart | December 13, 2009 9:46 PM | Repliko

Ta ka bo mir o sali berkuskoni se edhe ti si ky i joni je nje gjysem diktator. E meritojn pisat, se kujton se kan gjith boten ne dor.
Tani | December 13, 2009 9:45 PM | Repliko

Ja ky eshte hendeku qe ndane Europen nga ne. Atje goditet nje kryeminister qe nuk i la kurre pa pune, pa buke, pauje, pa drita. Kryhet nje akt rebelimi, nje veprim kamikaz i vetekomanduar nga nje njeri i semur mendor! Ndersa tek ne tre milion njerez nuk bejne dot zap nje te semur mendor i cili ka vite qe eshte deklaruar armik i betuar i Shqiperise!. Megjithate ky Vasil Lac Italian jep nje leksion te perkryer per popujt e pushtuar prej bandave politike. Ai na thot se cilido uzurpator i pashalleqeve te krijuara duke vrare e vjedhur ata qe presin prej tije ti mbroje e ti drejtoje vecse ashtu do perfundojne. Zgjohu Shqipetar, dhe pergjigjju flak per flak Mafies Shteterore qe ka pervehtesuar gjysmen e Shqiperise dhe gjysmen tjeter e ka kaparosur per ta shitur.
Drizarjoti | December 13, 2009 9:34 PM | Repliko

Ky eshte miku i Fazllo-Berishes i cili i ka fal gjashte kollare.
Petrit Kola | December 13, 2009 9:30 PM | Repliko

JAM I PREKUR NGA VEPRIMI I PERSONIT JO SE E GODITI BERLUSKONIN POR A KUPTOJM NE SE KUR NJE ITALIAN GODET BERLUSKONIN CFARE DUHET TI BEJME NE PSIKOPATIT SKIZOFRENIT PERVERSIT SALI BERISHA
arben gashi | December 13, 2009 9:27 PM | Repliko

nga foto berluskoni osht gati n'koma,dhe po i dalin n'onderr dashnoret dhe femnat qe ka pas kalu netet e seksit.
play | December 13, 2009 9:25 PM | Repliko

shif kur t'rritet gadishmeria e rujtjes s'sals tashi.
cecebt n'gadishmri nr.1
toto rina 2 | December 13, 2009 9:22 PM | Repliko

Kur do ti vij radha berishes....
leonardo | December 13, 2009 9:21 PM | Repliko

bravo italia
forca italia
po shqiptart ku jon?
ed roma | December 13, 2009 9:20 PM | Repliko

C`dreqin ka kerkuar Vasil Laci ne Itali?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MEMEDHETARI | December 13, 2009 9:13 PM | Repliko

keta do edhe .Sali Berisha.. edhe.. Fatos Nano... edhe ..Edi Rama...ja ka ba mire legenit italian ai eshte njeri fallco
leones | December 13, 2009 9:13 PM | Repliko

Tani po qe do te behet shok i vertet i Sales nqs do ti kete lene ndonje pasoje ne tru. Europa mund te behet me dy kryeministra te cmendur.
Shpetimi | December 13, 2009 9:12 PM | Repliko

I lumte dora ketij trimi te ri.
Jani | December 13, 2009 9:11 PM | Repliko

mire i ube berluskonit pershendes ate qe e goditi se ky nuk eshte per kryeministr me keta qe flet e po ben
eminem28 | December 13, 2009 9:08 PM | Repliko

----------

